# seyrekoyuldu



## josh612

I'm reading The Little Prince in Turkish and came across the word "seyrekoyuldu" in this sentence "Sonra çizdiğim koyunu cebinden çıkardı ve bu yeni hazinesini seyrekoyuldu."  By context it would seem to mean "to contemplate" but I can't find the word in any online dictionaries or google translate.  Can someone please enlighten me?  Thanks!


----------



## Rallino

_-ekoyulmak_, a quasi-obsolete suffix, means to start doing something and keep doing it for some time. There are only a few verbs that are used with it.
Seyrekoyuldu = he began contemplating it.
Düşünmeyekoyuldu = he began pondering
Dinlenmeyekoyuldu = he bagan resting.


----------



## josh612

Thanks very much!


----------



## MetinS

I think it means to observe, to look at it.
It is normalli seyir, but "i" is dropped when we pronounce in speaking as well as in literary sentences. The Word is not püre Turkish.
seyretmek means to observe, to look. "Seyreylemek, seyre koyulmak" are different usage of the verb; still used
Seyir is also to travel


----------



## thelastchoice

Seyir سَيْر "Sayr" is an Arabic loanword in Turkish. In Arabic, it means several things But meanings related to subject discussions are:
Walk
March 
Progress
Travel


----------



## MetinS

Thanks. We must know the complete paragraph to understand the exact meaning. But still in Turkish, seyreylemek means "_-i_ Bir şeyi seyretmek, geriden gözlemek" observe, watch something".
Seyir in Turkish also has meanings as you noted. " _-i_ Bir şeyi seyretmek, geriden gözlemek " according to Turl Dil Kurumu  www.tdk.gov.tr


----------



## spiraxo

Hi josh612,


josh612 said:


> ... bu yeni hazinesini seyrekoyuldu."  By context it would seem to mean "to contemplate" but I can't find the word in any online dictionaries or google translate.  Can someone please enlighten me?  Thanks!


When looking for a compound word (or verb) in TDK Güncel Sözlük, it is better divide the word in two and search both of them. Please search for _koyulmak_ in the link mentioned above. By the way, it seems that it should be written in two words.

koyulmak
nsz
1. nsz Koyma işine konu olmak
2. Koyulaşmak
"Gecenin koyulmuş siyahlığı içeri girmeden pencerenin ardında bizi bekliyordu." - T. Dursun K
3. -e Girişmek, başlamak, teşebbüs etmek
_"İçinde ve ara sıra homurdanan deniz özlemi, artık can evinden avaz avaz bağırmay*a koyulmuştu*." - Halikarnas Balıkçısı_


----------

